# Newest toy



## mk1scott (Jun 24, 2002)

Just added a new member to the family a couple weeks ago. 2005 c6 3.2 with 85k. No plans to build this car at the time. Just something reliable to commute in. I have some questions but it appears this forum is solely advertisers with not much in the way of user activity. In any event... after getting a few things sorted, here she is:




























From what I can gather, I have the 2g mmi (high?) running version 1070. I can bluetooth the phone (iPhone 5) for calls but cannot sync the address book or access the import to pull in 150 contacts. Would upgrading fix this? I also want to use my iPhone to play audio. Do you recommend the AMI or Dension gateway? Or could streaming music be achieved via updating to the current software release?


----------



## stuffinder (Jan 7, 2010)

*I, too, just bought '06 A6 Avant as DD*

Have same opinion as you vis a vis this being advertising forum. I have a '95 S6 Avant as well and the Urs4/6 Quattroworld Forum is extremely helpful and very active. Unfortunately the QW C6A6 forum is nearly as moribund as this one. The Audiworld C6A6 forum is the most active I have found with many helpful links & sticies.

As to Bluetooth my MMI is uodated to the latest version and it's able to find my iPhone 5's contacts as well as caller memory etc. While researhing the iPod/iPhone connectivity issue the general consensus seems to be that Dension Gateway id=s the preferred setup. You must get the correct version which I believe is GW52MO2 which will allow you to keep your CD changer capability. Good Luck!

Tom Heitzman (stuffinder on various forums etc.)


----------



## mk1scott (Jun 24, 2002)

I haven't made it over to Audiworld yet, but will check into that next :thumbup:


----------

